
Show HN: Do you know what emails your competitors are sending? Beetle does - chrift
https://beetle.email?utm_source=hackernews
======
chrift
Hi guys, This is a project I've been working on on and off for the past couple
of years. We recently hit the 1 million email mark and I realised I hadn't
posted it on here! At the moment we are primarily catering for UK clients, so
you may find the emails a bit more UK focussed, but if there are any companies
you'd like to see emails from please let us know via the Add s site nav link
on the left after you log in. Any feedback is very welcome :)

